# Where to buy?



## sixdoubleseven (Sep 20, 2004)

Guys, 

Where did you buy your ATVs? Is there a good place other than craigslist I should be searching? I'm just south of Boston. I'd like to go used.

I'm new to the game and would be using the machine to plow my driveway which is 4 cars long by 2 cars wide and possibly a neighbor or two. I would also be using it all seasons for fun on trails and in the snow.

Thanks
Dave

edit - didn't realize this was my first post and I that I joined so long ago.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

look around at some local motorsports shops. Most have a used line up of stuff. Maybe you can find something close on ebay.


----------



## sixdoubleseven (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks, I'll take a look at a few.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

http://www.atvtraderonline.com/

can break it down to your local area and by 50,100,200 miles and then by brand and model will search all the dealers for you.

alot better then finding all there web sites.

also CL and Ebay are great tools and if there's any other local boards in your area, www.highlifter.com
has a for sale section and they due aftermarket ATV parts more geared towards the ATV Mud bog's and trail riding but there's information to be learned there as well


----------

